# Tegrak/OC



## p2kmafia (Jan 9, 2012)

Correct me if I'm wrong...

If I use tegrak to set my max frequency to 1.2gHz without adjusting the voltages and what not, tegrak is just upping the clock speed but since the same amount of power is going into the CPU to up the clock speed the battery drain should be the same right?


----------



## JihadSquad (Nov 2, 2011)

p2kmafia said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong...
> 
> If I use tegrak to set my max frequency to 1.2gHz without adjusting the voltages and what not, tegrak is just upping the clock speed but since the same amount of power is going into the CPU to up the clock speed the battery drain should be the same right?


Yes if you think about it that way it is the same power. But if you stay at 1GHz then you can lower the voltage too.


----------



## p2kmafia (Jan 9, 2012)

I don't trust tegrak with lowering voltages without a custom kernel, it always gets a little awry for me but I also push my charge to the limit haha

I have a lot of memory intensive apps open constantly and would rather have my CPU working at full force for the amount of battery I have put in to manage everything happening at once then to risk my cpu flopping because going from a fully loaded widget locker to launcher to facebook then back to launcher is too much for it haha. I still get a couple of redraws but I fixed my build.prop so I hope that fixed it


----------

